# Sig Request



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Patrice O'Neal and write somewhere RIP Patrice O'Neal 1969-2011 charming half of heaven and infuriating half and then switching. 2 mil in creds for person who does it thanks. Use these photos


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bumpitidy bump bump


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck on getting anyone to do a sig owns. I can't remember the last time anyone helped out someone else on here sig wise:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whaaa, has all the sig creators fecked off or something?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Just not that much call for it nowadays it seems. You gotta change that avy though bro. Disturbing to say the least


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rusty said:


> Just not that much call for it nowadays it seems. You gotta change that avy though bro. Disturbing to say the least


and kill this strange boner I have going? not on your life rusty


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would have done something sooner but when I saw him in your sig I thought this request had been filled.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I would have done something sooner but when I saw him in your sig I thought this request had been filled.


thank you so much toxic im sending you creds now ill get rauno to replace my patrice sig above my spoiler tags


----------

